# طلب هام كيفية تحليل ال G & M-Code فى لغة C



## أحمد رأفت (24 فبراير 2010)

بعد أذنكم ياريت الى يعرف
طلب هام كيفية تحليل ال G & M-Code فى لغة C
يعنى اذاى اكتب القيم او الكواد بلغة لسى لكى تفهمة الماكينة 
وأيضآ تعليم Lazycam
وشـــــــــــــــكرآ


----------



## taw2010 (26 فبراير 2010)

[ldg pldg [ldg


----------



## zamalkawi (26 فبراير 2010)

لا أدري إن كنت قد فهمت سؤالك جيدا
ولكن ما فهمته هو أنك تريد أن تكتب برنامج بلغة السي ويكون مخرج هذا البرنامج هو ملف نصي بصيغة الجي كود، هل هذا صحيح؟


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 فبراير 2010)

نعم بالضبط لكن العكس 
يعنى سوف يكون الدخل جى كود من الدريف الى Preakout board


----------



## zamalkawi (27 فبراير 2010)

معذرة، لم أفهم
الأفضل أن ترسم مخطط


----------



## tet (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل تريد الاكواد ام تريد ان تتعلم كتابتها


----------

